# Car insurance for imported car



## mwalser (May 28, 2017)

Our BMW arrives in Dubai from the USA next week and we need insurance in order to get it registered. So far I have only been able to find third party liability insurance (which I think is all that is available for imported cars). Has anyone had any luck getting greater coverage? Any recommendations for insurance companies we should use? Any other recommendations? (It's too late not to bring the car... so other than THAT recommendation!)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, no luck i'm afraid, i imported a new car from the US at the start of the year. Unfortunately it arrived a few weeks after they changed the rules and so can only be insured third party.


----------



## mwalser (May 28, 2017)

Felix, what insurance company did you use? Did you get insurance before registration, or the other way around? Did you have the shipping company deliver the car directly to a Tajheel station (because I presume I can't drive it until it's registered, correct? THANK YOU for any help you can provide!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I used a shipping company called Blue Piper International (ask for Bob) to take it from the docks to the main dealer here as it was a brand new car and needed to be PDI'd. Then had the car taken to Tasjheel on the back of a truck for the test and registration. 
I had to take out third party insurance which almost any company will do, mine was a little more complex as the model of car a bought is not officially imported to the GCC by the main agent so ended up going through a broker who used Qatar Insurance.


----------

